# New Turners



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Had a couple of the grandkids over for the weekend and we made it out to the shop to play with the lathe. These pics are the pens they turned (pretty much by themselves). The one on the right was made by my 11 year old grandson and the other by my 8 year old granddaughter. Not a bad job for their first attempt. Grandson hopes to use his toward a Scout merit badge (he just moved up to Boy Scouts) and we made a neckerchief slide out of some Mesquite from the deer lease and he thought that was pretty cool. I dug out some of my old Scout stuff including an Official Boy Scout Knife with a bunch of blades and a neckerchief slide that I made when I was in Scouts and he was thrilled. I don't think the knife left his hand all weekend. All in all, we had a great weekend.


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Very cool Tom!


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Great way to spend time on the lathe


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Outstanding way to spend some shop time !


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Those smiles say it all!! You did good Grandpa.


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Good job with the grandkids!


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Yep..those smiles tell me you've got a couple of "Vortex Assistants" on your hands..LOL


----------



## Fishin Tails (Mar 21, 2007)

Those are very good lookin pens for the first time. They sure look like they are hooked.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Priceless, thats cool.


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

We had a great time. Been wanting to get them over for a while but have had too much going on so we were long overdue. Both are anxious to come back over and Debbie is wanting to make some toys so I guess that's next on the agenda. Rather keep them out there than on video games and TV.


----------



## garybryan (Nov 23, 2009)

Those are some fine looking pens there. Way to go grandpa.


----------

